# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  أختاري من 1الى 13 للبنات

## كونــــــــان

دخلتي فجأءه على أصدقاء أخووك او بأي مكان

بدون ماتكوونين متغطيه وأنتي ما تدرين أنهم فيه أختاري

من 1 إلى 13

وشوفي وش قالوا عنك 

بس ها أختاري قبل ما تنزلين ونبغى الامانه...






















أخترتي أكيد 




















أكيد....أكيد 




















طيب خلاص 



















أكيد متأكده اخترتي 















أكيد .....أكيد 













كل وحده تشوف الرقم اللي أختارته...




1- يووه تشبه أخوهاا

2- أحسبها شغالتهم 

3-الله يقلع بليسها تشق الجبهه 

4- أخوها أملح 

5- خطبنا 

6- بسم الله ترووع 

7- ياحظ اللي بياخذها 

8- هي أحلى من أخوهاا 

9- ماشاءالله قمر 

10- مو باين من وجهها الا ضرووسها 

11- ووع تجيب الهم 

12- ياحلوو عيوونها 

13- أحلى مافيهااا شعرهااا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قولولي وش طلعلكم وكل وحده تقول بصراحه...
تحياتي كونـــان الحزينه

----------


## perfume

ههههههه طلعت احلى من أخوي   
هههههههههه
ونستيني .. مشكورة

----------


## وعود

*7- ياحظ اللي بياخذها* 
*مشكورة كونان على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

5- خطبنا  
مشكورة اختي ..

----------


## دموع طفلة

10- مو باين من وجهها الا ضرووسها 
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
يسلمووو كوناااان ع الموضووووووع
والله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

هههههههه *_^
7- ياحظ اللي بياخذها 

حلوه الفكره يسلمو  
لاهنتِ يالغلا

----------


## حنين الجروح

5- خطبنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حول الله اكبر اخو عندي في رابع اتخيل اخد ليي واحد في رابع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووة
يسلموووو

----------


## كونــــــــان

تسلمووووون على الرد
تقبلوا أرق تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
12- ياحلوو عيوونها 
هاذا احسن شي

----------


## سيناريو

4
ههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فشلتونا مع بنت خالتي انا اخترت 6 واهي 5 عاد شوفوا شنو طلع 
وافشلتاااااااااااااااه5- خطبنا 

6- بسم الله ترووع 
الحين انا اروع افااااااااااااا ماعليه ادري يغارون مني >>>>>>>>قلبتها عليهم خخخخخخخخخخخ
وانتي كونان ماقلتي لنا اعترفي يالله والاتخافين
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## بسمه نغم

خطبنا 
خخخخخخخخخخ
تحياتي 
بسومه
بسمه نغم

----------


## كونــــــــان

مشكورين على الرد
خيوه الريشه الناعمه كونــــان طلع الي
9- ماشاءالله قمر

----------


## كبرياء

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

*4* 
*يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ولا عدمنا جديدكـ*

----------


## بنت البلوش

3-الله يقلع بليسها تشق الجبهه 
ثانكيو

----------


## قطعة سكر

5 خطبنا
حلوة اني << تدلع
بس اخوي اصغر مني بثلاث سنين ومستحيل 

اخطب واحد اصغر مني

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

3-الله يقلع بليسها تشق الجبهه 
هههههههههه 
ماعلليه اردها ليكم

----------


## كونــــــــان

مشكورين على الرد
سلام

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

أحلى من اخووووووووووووووها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه يسلموا

----------


## روح الحياة

5- خطبنا 
حلووووووووووو 
مشكورة كونان تسلمــــــــــي

----------


## غربة مشاعر

13-أحلى مافيهااا شعرهااا 


هههههه فرحت واااااااااااااجد شكراا اخوي كونان على المشاركات

----------


## كونــــــــان

تسلموووووووون على الرد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


من البدايه أخترت  رقمي المفـضـّـل 


7 


الله يعطيكي العافيه على الطرفه الجميله 

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## عنيده

7- ياحظ اللي بياخذها 



يسلمووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

7
يسلمو اختي
ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

انا اخترت 9

ما شاء الله قمر 

اكيييييييييد قمر هههههههههههه

تمدح نفسها

تسلمين اختي

----------


## looovely

ههههههههههههه 
           طلع عندي 7 ..اي والله يا بخت الي بياخذني
              اتوقع انه راح يطق له عرق..خخخخخخخ
                   يسلمووووووووو ع الطرح الحلووو
                        تقبلي مروري وتحياتي

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اخترت رقم(9)..ماشاء الله قمر :embarrest: 
يسلموووووووووو كونان..
تقبلووووووو تحيااتي
روحــ فدوى الك ــي :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*10* 
*حرام مافيهم شي أسناني.*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية* 
*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طلعت أحلى من اخوي*
*زين ماقالوا شي ثاني ..*
*يسلموووووا ..*

----------

